# looking for HYPONEX ?



## baodai (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone know where i can find HYPONEX(6,5-6-19)? 
Thanks
BD


----------



## Kyle (Jun 2, 2008)

I heard its only available in Japan. There are a bunch of homemade flask media recipes that call for it.

Kyle


----------

